

Hire.Bid - profectmarket
https://hire.bid

======
paulrosenzweig
I can't remember seeing "Patent Pending" proudly displayed on a marketplace
startup's site. What's the patent for?

------
bdcravens
It's too easy to hit the sign in button, without knowing it's limited to DC,
the first mention of which is below the fold.

~~~
profectmarket
We've changed it to now open it up to all high-end U.S. professionals.

------
putlake
If any professional can sign up, how do clients feel confident that the
professionals listed on the site are indeed the best?

~~~
profectmarket
Pricing and past ratings (including our unique hourly value ratings).
Professionals can start off offering their time blocks for lower prices (or
tell people familiar with your work of your available time blocks) but as they
get known they should have greater pricing power.

------
profectmarket
It's limited to U.S. initially. The DC market is where we are based and
initially focused but works for all U.S. professionals.

------
jwcrux
That second sentence (initially targeting...) is quite a sentence. Maybe
consider breaking that up.

~~~
profectmarket
Thanks for the feedback! We changed it.

------
deedubaya
LinkedIn login? I'm sure that'll guarantee you really get the best
professionals, because they totally network on LinkedIn...

